# Flavor Oils vs Fragrance Oils



## lillybella

I am always wondering how people come up with these great lip balm flavors.
I just saw this on FNWL.

How can I tell which Fragrance Oils I can use in my Lip Balms :?:

_Flavor oils are fragrance oils that are approved for use in lip care products. They lend a delicious aroma to lip balms, glosses and other lip care products. Contrary to the name, flavor oils do not possess any real flavor or taste. Although flavor oils contain small amounts of essential oils, flavor oils are not considered natural. Recommended Use: 3% in lip care formulations._

Thank you 
Lily


----------



## IrishLass

lillybella said:


> How can I tell which Fragrance Oils I can use in my Lip Balms :?:
> 
> Thank you
> Lily




 Hi Lillybella!

 Use only the ones that are specifically advertised as being safe for lip balm use. The vendor should have such info listed on their site. If the vendor that you bought the fragrance oil from doesn't specifically say that it's safe for use on lips, then don't use it for flavor oil, since not every fragrance oil is lip safe. Actually, very few of them are, at least that I know of. I've only run across one fragrance oil (so far) that can be used on lips (Passionfruit Rose from BB- which is very lovely, btw). I'm not saying there aren't more out there, but only that I've personally only run across that particular one so far.


 IrishLass


----------



## lillybella

I can use essential oils - right?

Thank you IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon

Depends on the essential oil. Some are considered edible and some aren't. 

I also have a question - is there a downside to using a flavor oil in non-lip applications? I have some 1 oz tubes that are giant lip balm tubes. I am thinking of scenting them with flavor oils and calling them "lip and body balm". Any issue with using, say, Pineapple flavored lip balm on your elbows? Not using an sweetener, btw.


----------



## Susie

I use my body butter on my lips, and my lip balm on my elbows as needed.(same basic recipe)  I only use lemongrass EO in either because I know it is safe from repeated use in both.  I am going to branch out into other EOs as soon as I have finished my current batch, and am currently testing a spice EO blend of clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, and ginger at different concentrations with a carrier oil to see how much is safe on lips(so far, very little).  After I finish testing that, I am going to try wintergreen and then spearmint.  I figure since those are often in food, they are "edible".   I could be wrong, and if I am, please tell me!


----------



## mel z

Here is thread on "safety of essential oils. Please do read it very carefully.

Also, please do not use wintergreen essential oil in anything that could be ingested. I believe it is Lindy that has something important to say on that issue, if I have the name wrong someone please correct me, and hopefully will come along and explain.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23653

ETA: Here is a single post on ingesting EO's that may be helpful.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=333803&postcount=4


----------



## DeeAnna

Yeah, don't assume EOs are safe just because they are "natural". For example, many citrus EOs can cause chemical burns to the skin if exposed to sun. A friend of mine learned first-hand about that problem a few years back. Ugh! 

If you don't know much about EO safety, I'd stick to using the lip-safe flavor oils within the recommended dosage rates. 

I'm sure many companies have lip-safe flavor oils, but I looked quick at Nature's Garden. Here's what NG has for sale: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...plies/category/55009/lip-balm-flavorings.html


----------



## JustBeachy

Oregon Trails has tons of lip balm fragrance.


----------



## Susie

mel z said:


> Here is thread on "safety of essential oils. Please do read it very carefully.
> 
> Also, please do not use wintergreen essential oil in anything that could be ingested. I believe it is Lindy that has something important to say on that issue, if I have the name wrong someone please correct me, and hopefully will come along and explain.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23653
> 
> ETA: Here is a single post on ingesting EO's that may be helpful.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=333803&postcount=4



I really do appreciate the word of caution on wintergreen!  It is really better to be safe than sorry!

I would order flavor oils, but I am allergic to so much and most of the suppliers don't list actual ingredients on their webpages.  Therefore, I am going to stick to tiny amounts(1-2 drops/30 ml balm) of the EOs I have been using.  I will, however, be more careful about researching them online before trying new ones.


----------



## shunt2011

There are several comapnies that sell lip balm flavors....Elements Bath and Body have many that are nice as does The Sage, NG and WSP that I have ordered and use. Another place that carries oils that I got in a co-op is calld Just Suckered which are candy oils and they are really nice too. (Lemon Drop, Dr. Pepper, Candy Apple and Pumpkin Pie).


----------



## lillybella

So candy flavor oils can be used?


----------



## shunt2011

lillybella said:


> So candy flavor oils can be used?


 
As long as they aren't alcohol based I don't see why not.   Those are the only candy flavors I've used so can't speak to any others.   I'm not sure they are all created equal so I would certainly try in small amounts to be sure.


----------



## dixiedragon

WSP sells candy flavoring oils that are also for lip balms. But I would be hesitant to say ALL candy flavorings are fine in lip balm.


----------



## IrishLass

Ditto those who expressed using caution when using EO's in lip balms, especially the caution against ever using wintergreen EO. 

I buy the majority of my flavor oils from Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS), a couple of which are EOs, and I love how they list the safe usage rates of each one on their site. I also love their flavor oils very, very much. There's not a single dud in the bunch that I've bought from them except for their coconut, which was way too light for my tastes- but I've found that that's pretty much par for the course where coconut in general is concerned.

Anyway, whenever I use their lip-safe EOs in my balm, it's only @ .5% of my total balm formula, as per their listed safe usage rates for their EOs. Their flavor oils can be used at much higher rates than that- usually @ 4% max.

In regards to orange EO- if you get the _folded_ type of orange EO, the component that reacts badly with the sun has been removed (the terpenes), rendering it safe to use in balms and leave-on products. I use either 5-fold or 10-fold orange EO in my lip balms and haven't ever experienced any photo-toxicity issues when wearing my balm in the sun.

Re: candy oils- like the others have said, check to make sure they are not water-based, because they will separate out of the mix sooner or later. There's one from Get Suckered that I really want to try- their Violet candy-flavoring oil. I've heard really good things about it on another forum. I checked the ingredients and it is oil-based. 

 For whatever reason, I'm really liking the floral-type flavor oils lately. I have a rose one from SweetCakes and also BB's Passion-Fruit Rose. SweetCakes Rose fades a little after a bit, but it's still tastes great while it lasts, and BB's Passion-Fruit Rose is awesome and very long-lasting. Hopefully, I'll like Get Suckered's Violet just as much.


 IrishLass


----------



## lillybella

Would you add a sweetener to the Passionfruit Rose?


----------



## lillybella

Can I use a flavor oil as a fragrance oil in whipped soap? Will it be strong enough?


----------



## IrishLass

lillybella said:


> Would you add a sweetener to the Passionfruit Rose?


 
 I do. I use the MMS's Sugar Baby sweetener to sweeten all my balms.


 IrishLass


----------



## lillybella

Can I use a flavor oil as a fragrance oil in whipped soap? Will it be strong enough?


----------



## IrishLass

That's a good question, Lillybella. I personally have not used a flavor oil in my soap (yet), but I've heard of others having done so. Hopefully, if any of them are here, they will chime in soon.

IrishLass


----------



## hnelbach

I love lemongrass EO in my Chapstick.


----------



## lillybella

Let's see if I have this right now 

I can use *WSP **Cotton Candy FRAGRANCE OIL* in a Lip Balm as a *FLAVOR Oil* because it's Lip safe to a max of 4%? 

Is this correct?


----------



## DeeAnna

Yep, I see it that way too, Lilly.


----------



## tblonde1

IrishLass said:


> That's a good question, Lillybella. I personally have not used a flavor oil in my soap (yet), but I've heard of others having done so. Hopefully, if any of them are here, they will chime in soon.
> 
> IrishLass


I know this post is older... Just came across it.  In 2019 I did use a flavor oil in my soap, It was accidental but the soap turned out fine and was one of my favorites I have ever made actually. It did have some glycerin rivers and I am not sure if it is related.  I am actually going to try it again now a year later.  I have been looking high and low for plant based natural fragrances and have not been able to blend something on my own to get the desired scent profile so I am going to blend some natural flavor oils in a baby loaf. I will let you know how it turns out.  If you have experimented with this it would be nice to read your findings.  Thanks


----------



## IrishLass

What flavor oil did you use?


IrishLass


----------



## tblonde1

IrishLass said:


> What flavor oil did you use?
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Cherry


----------

